

Matt Aimonetti: Ruby in 2012 - IndianGuru
http://rubylearning.com/blog/2012/04/23/ruby-in-2012/

======
tferris
> Finally, at the end of the day, if a JS framework becomes a better solution
> than anything else I use, I will certainly switch.

I'd recommend Matt just to dive deeper into Node, Express, Flatiron and all
the 8,000 packages and he will discover tons of better solutions instead of
sticking to the current status quo. And Node often feels faster, easier and
less cumbersome than Ruby/Rails (once getting used to callbacks). I didn't
mention performance which would be one reason to use Node—Matt wrote he would
use it because being the new cool framework.

Ruby mainly exits because of Rails. Rails is the most automated web framework
on earth, it's great and paved the way. We use both every day as first choice
because of its maturity, the community, the high day rates we get, ten
thousands of great gems seaming-less working together, the convention
everybody knows.

Definitely Rails is the best full-blown solution for web development but real
innovation happens somewhere else.

EDIT: disagree != downvote, reply if you disagree

~~~
cmelbye
What I don't understand is that Ruby already has the purported benefits that
node.js provides.

If you're doing networking stuff, we've got EventMachine for doing event-
driven architecture, and that's a _heavily_ proven library in production.

Sinatra pioneered the microframework niche, and most microframeworks in other
languages like node.js are almost a carbon copy.

And, of course, we have the highly mature full-blown frameworks like Rails,
which is becoming more modular by the day. It's dead simple to pull out the
default "cruft" that Rails comes with to make it easier for beginners and
custom build your models, routing, controllers, templates, assets, etc.

I just don't see the appeal in switching to a less mature platform that
doesn't have any benefits that I'm aware of.

~~~
chc
This reminds me of what people said when Rails was the new hotness, only the
Rubyists were on the other end of it.

All the Java devs and the Pythonistas were calling us late to the game and
slow. The simple fact is, people enjoyed Rails more than what they had to
offer at the time, so it grew and became what you see today. The fact that
something is possible in two environments doesn't mean it's equally enjoyable
in both. Never discount the impact that love can have on a project.

~~~
cmelbye
I'd say that Rails made it much more quick to get started with web development
than Java and Python did at the time, maybe. Certainly, I could do the same
things with PHP as I could with the new hotness that was Rails, but I did it
much more quickly with Rails and I ended up with nicer code. Node.js hasn't
helped me in a similar way, but maybe I'm missing something.

